# Soulpact (Thrall) sucht Member!



## Albireo20 (5. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soulpact (WoW) sucht Member!

Vorraussetzungen um Mitglied zu werden:
- aktive Teilnahme am Gildenleben
- funktionierendes TS³ (wenn du kein Micro hast, solltest du wenigsten hören können was wir sagen)
- Mindestalter 18 Jahre
- Respekt gegenüber den anderen Membern
- Mindests Level 80 erreicht haben
____________________________



Was uns von anderen Gilden unterscheidet ist, dass für uns der Spaß am Spiel im Vordergrund steht. Jeder einzelne Member ist wichtig selbst wenn er noch unerfahren ist, denn man kann alles lernen! Viele Gilden jedoch ignorieren dies und geben solchen Spielern keine Chance. Wir bieten sowohl Hardcoregamern als auch Casualgamern ein gutes Zuhause. Wir sind eine Feierabend-Raidgilde, somit können bei uns auch Leute die Arbeiten oder Familie haben erfolgreich raiden.

Kurz Info zu unserer Gilde
Wir sind eine deutsche Multigaming Gilde, die seit mehr als 5 Jahren besteht, alles fing mit Soulpact WoW auf Thrall an. Im Laufe der Jahre schloss sich dann auch die sehr erfolgreiche ROM-Gilde &#8222;Thanatos&#8220; unserer Gemeinschaft an. Wir haben einige Spiele bei uns vertreten und sind doch eine Community.

Was sind die Ziele der Gilde?
Wir wollen Spielern die nicht nicht die Zeit haben in einer Hardcore Raidgilde zu raiden aufgrund von Familie oder Arbeit, die Möglichkeit die Cataclysm Raids zu bestreiten (natürlich freuen wir uns auch über Leute die schon Erfahrungen durch andere Gilden oder Randomraids haben und uns mit ihren Erfahrungen weiterhelfen können.)

Was bietet unsere Gilde an?
Wir bieten eine erfahrene Gildenleitung. Ein eigenes Forum, TS³ Server und eine nette Gildenatmosphäre und die Möglichkeit nach Feierabend zu raiden (10ner Raids).

Voicechats:
Wir benutzen TS³ als Voicechat, dort könnt ihr euch mit den Leuten aus der Gilde unterhalten und einfach Spaß haben.

Wir suchen Leute:
- die nett sind und genauso viel Spaß am Spielen haben wie wir.
- die Spaß verstehen, aber auch gelegentliche Kritik vertragen.
- die Aktiv am Gildenleben teilnehmen (Ingame, Forum & TS³)
- denen die Gemeinschaft wichtig ist
- die echtes Interesse am Raiden haben
- die ihre Klasse beherrschen und das kleine Raid 1x1 (Taktiken, Bufffood, Flasks usw.)
- die mit uns gemeinsam Cataclysm bestreiten wollen


So ich hoffe ihr habt einen kleinen aber feinen Einblick von UNS bekommen. Solltet ihr weitere Fragen haben, könnt ihr diese gerne in unserem Forum per PM an uns

Ino
Albi
Arcadias/Alexander

oder Ingame

Alînae
Albîreô
Eóla
Arcadias

stellen.


Bei Interresse besucht unsere Homepage:

www.soulpact.eu

Euer Soulpact-Team


----------



## Deathloc (5. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich ja ganz interessant an. Ich finde es dennoch extrem verwirrend, dass ihr auf eurer Page das Wappen der Verlassenen als euer Logo wählt, obwohl ihr auf Allianz-Seite spielt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ihr euch auf dem Server Thrall ansiedelt...


----------



## EvilChris (5. Oktober 2010)

Soulpact...
Ino...
Area 52? Falls ja, liebe Grüße von einem ehemaligen Weggefährten.


----------



## Albireo20 (5. Oktober 2010)

das Logo wurde uns damals extra von einem Designer gemacht, daher behalten wir es auch wenn wir auf Allianz Seite spielen  ist einfach seit 5 Jahren das Soulpact Logo und uns gefällt es sehr gut^^ Ja stimmt Ino ist unsere Gildenleiterin^^ wir waren eine ganze Weile auch Area 52, haben uns aber dann vor ein paar Monaten dazu entschieden wieder zurück auf unseren Heimatserver zu gehen und das war Thrall^^ Ich werde die grüße ausrichten.


----------



## Albireo20 (12. Oktober 2010)

/push wir suchen immernoch ein fleißig Leute^^ Wir freuen uns auf euch^^


----------



## Albireo20 (24. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## Albireo20 (7. November 2010)

und mal wieder /push wir suchen immer noch einige leute^^


----------



## Albireo20 (16. November 2010)

/push^^ wir suchen noch viele gleichgesinnte für Cata


----------



## Albireo20 (1. Dezember 2010)

/push once again wir suchen noch einige leute für den Cata Release^^


----------



## Albireo20 (18. Dezember 2010)

/push nun ist Cata schon fast 2 Wochen raus und wir suchen weiterhin fleißig Leute um 5er Hero inis zu machen und demnächst die erste 10ner Grp in die Raids zu schicken^^


----------



## Albireo20 (1. Januar 2011)

der erste /push im neuen Jahr  suchen immernoch einige Member^^ Heiler und Range DDs sind besonders gern gesehen, aber auch über Melees und Tanks freuen wir uns natürlich^^


----------



## Albireo20 (11. Januar 2011)

/push noch benötigte Klassen/Speccs:

Heiler:
Restro Druide
Restro Schami

Tank:
Feral Druide
Blood DK

DDs:
Magier
Hexenmeister
Moonkin
Ele-Schami
Shadowpriest

wir wollen nun die 10ner Raidinis unsicher machen und suchen noch einige Leute für die Gruppe. Es können sich aber auch gerne noch andere Klassen/Speccs bewerben, wir freuen uns über jede Bewerbung^^

Lg Albi


----------



## Albireo20 (25. Januar 2011)

/push wir suchen immernoch Leute für unsere Gilde und unsere Raids.

Raidtage sind derzeit Mittwoch und Donnerstag 20:15 Uhr - 23:15 Uhr.

Außerdem möchte ich gleich noch bescheid sagen, das unsere Soulpact 2.0 Homepage in den nächsten paar Tagen Online geht, darüber freuen wir uns sehr^^


----------



## Albireo20 (26. Januar 2011)

/push wir suchen immernoch für unsere 10ner Raids Leute

verstärkt Heiler und Range DDs!!!

Und eine weitere Ankündigung heute ist unsere neue Homepage online gegangen wir würden uns über viele besuche freuen^^


----------



## Albireo20 (14. Februar 2011)

/push

für unsere 10ner Raids würden wir noch einen Schami Heal suchen^^


----------

